# BIG Tank - 800 gallon !



## jam (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi. From Russia with love =))) the First day!


----------



## rhstranger (Mar 4, 2010)

Omg...... :eek5:

Awwwwwwwwwesome.

That thing has more piping than a water treatment plant. lol.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Dec 8, 2008)

that huge driftwood is miniscule in that big tank.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

that is 1 huge tank! good luck with it! your filter is bigger then my pool filter. is that a DE filter?


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

I love big tanks. 

I like how you have two separate areas in the tank. It makes the tank look big. 

What kind of fish are you planning to keep?


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

I like your stand for it, how do those panels open on the top? It's very odd, I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Gorgeous tank.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Please feel free to send more love from Russia (pictures) any time. Your tank is making me envious.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Glad I don't have to do the water changes ;p

Nice!!


----------



## HEINEKEN357 (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow sweet is all that plumbing behind the wall of the tank and what's the specs of the tank?


----------



## halcyon (Mar 26, 2010)

Must fun to be able to swim with your fish.


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

halcyon said:


> Must fun to be able to swim with your fish.


Unless they happen to be piranhas of course.


----------



## mightyoak (Mar 10, 2010)

Keep those pics coming!!!!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

wow, what a great way to get started on the forum... this tank is gonna be ill


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

That thing is sweet. Filtration is awesome.

You need some huge stumps or something to eat up that space in there.

Whats the fish list going to be?


----------



## stewardwildcat (Feb 24, 2010)

I want one! My apartment would go from the second floor to the first in a flood of epic proportions but Damn thats a nice tank/setup. I geeked out a little looking at all of the plumbing and cabinetry that hides everything.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

:drool: I *love* big tanks!


----------



## Aidan77 (Sep 17, 2007)

I hope its a Discus tank. And no I'm not kidding. It would be absolutely amazing.


----------



## halcyon (Mar 26, 2010)

I hope its a great white shark. Or some dolphins or something.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

roud:sweet tank... My parents are из Украины


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

WOW WOW WOW ... How much would that cost here in the US? 10k? 15k? Man I want to refinance my house lmao ! What are you going to put in there?!?!


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

He is going to fill it with 2000 guppies...I just knows it.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

2000 pfffttt, more like 20000. For some reason I can't grasp how big that tank is in the picture. I need something for scale. BTW I would love to see a picture of you scuba diving with the fish. :wink:


----------



## spartanfish (Sep 9, 2009)

:eek5:


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have the only feeling that those will be the only updates on this tank ... way too good to be true, it would suck if JAM never updates lol.


OMG imagine all HC, Seiryu Stone and 500 CRS and 500 small schooling fish hahahaha ... that refinancing sounds good ....


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

lol. How about 50 discus schooling there?


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

:drool:

Yeah, 500 cardinals or rummy's would be crazy awesome!!


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

o
m
g


i want more pics! and a size comparison!


----------



## halcyon (Mar 26, 2010)

This reminded me of the guy who built a 50,000 gallon tank in the side of his house.
Lol check it out.








HUGE TANK
Youtube Link, there are many others


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

knm<>< said:


> :drool:
> 
> Yeah, 500 cardinals or rummy's would be crazy awesome!!


Yeah they would be, but I imagine they would be crazy hard to get. Think of the giant bag and box (if it were mailed) :drool:


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Halcyon thats a crazy video but man it looks like crap ... doesn't look nice at all. I would have spent less on fish and more on a more natural look for the fish ... it looks like a holding cell lol


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

30 responses and... is the OP coming back? lol


----------



## northey87 (May 24, 2009)

This is his one and only post.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Told you ... I can feel the disappointment in my bones lol SUPER TEASE !! I hope I am wrong tho lol.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

FDNY911 said:


> Halcyon thats a crazy video but man it looks like crap ... doesn't look nice at all. I would have spent less on fish and more on a more natural look for the fish ... it looks like a holding cell lol


Agreed.

If you're going to make an aquarium on the side of your house, at least make it look nice.


Anyway... 800g tank = every fish keeper's dream! Enjoy it, and keep us updated!


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

FDNY911 said:


> Told you ... I can feel the disappointment in my bones lol SUPER TEASE !! I hope I am wrong tho lol.


maybe he's busy hardscaping the tank so he can give us an update :hihi: l mean it is 800gallons although l can be wrong maybe this is some late april fools joke(l have to admit it would be kinda funny, mean but funny)?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

dang what a dream size tank!!!! i dont know what i would do with myself


----------



## jam (Apr 7, 2010)

Dear sirs!
Thank your showing interest in our production! 
I am sorry for the delay in answering you that is the result of the difference in time 

1. The dimensions of aquarium: 300 cm- 100cm- 80cm 
2. Samp 200 сm- 70сm -70сm 
3. Light 5х 250 MH ( 10000 k) 6x 80 w ( 8000 k) T 5 
4. Filtration - sand filter (150 kgs on sand), postfiltration (delicate (fine ) purification)
5. Soil - Aquasoil - amazonia II 40 positions , ferka aquabase 10 positions
6. CO 2 - 19 kgs
7. Fridge AM titan 1500
Aquarium is now at our customer's private house on the ground floor, 
all the filtration is situated at the basement! 

As for the fish, we are planning 5000 positions of cardinal tetra , shrimps crs 500 positions, sturiosoma 
Because of the lack of large- size snags in nature and as a result their absence for sale 
we content ourselves with what we possess! 
I shall add some photoes


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

sweet! An Update! Since i know that someone will go on google to convert it to the american way...

9.8 feet 3.2 feet 2.7 feet


----------



## jam (Apr 7, 2010)

VadimShevchuk said:


> sweet! An Update! Since i know that someone will go on google to convert it to the american way...
> 
> 98 feet 32 feet 2.7 feet


Спасибо Вадим за перевод величин ! )
Thanks Vadim for transfer.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Vadim I think you mean 9.8 Feet 3.2 Feet 2.7 Feet ... JAM I am very very happy you updated! This is a magnificent tank! I am actually glad I was wrong (about him not updating!) LOL!


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

yea thank FDNY! lol forgot my decimal


----------



## luke20037 (Jan 24, 2010)

absolutly A--mazing!


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I am coming along for this ride. Sweet!roud:


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

So awesome!


----------



## jam (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you all! It is very important and pleasant to read your comments)


----------



## halcyon (Mar 26, 2010)

Ya it is a holding cell lol. The only interesting thing though is there is like fauna from 10 years still reproducing. It is like a lake in his house. Anyways more updates!


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow, there's pressurized CO2 in that?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Wowza!Congratulations  This tank looks fantastic. You rplumbing work is slick!


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

halcyon said:


> It is like a lake in his house!


That's exactly what it is...


----------



## jam (Apr 7, 2010)

TLE041 said:


> Wow, there's pressurized CO2 in that?


Yes, of course. 41.89 lb


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

jam said:


> Dear sirs!
> Thank your showing interest in our production!
> I am sorry for the delay in answering you that is the result of the difference in time
> 
> ...


 WOW!! This is going to be so amazing. Thank you so much for sharing. A photo to represent where you live would be awesome too.:icon_cool


----------



## jam (Apr 7, 2010)

List of plants

Anubias nana 'Petite'
Anubias nana 'bansai'
Anubias nana “Golden”
Anubias nana “marble queen”
Anubias barteri var.coffefolia
Anubias barteri var. nana
Aponogeton rigidifolius
Blyxa japonica
Bolbitis heudelotii
Crinum natans 'Crispus'
Crinum calamistratum
Crinum thaianum
Cryptocoryne balansae
Cryptocoryne walkeri
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Green'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Brown'
Cryptocoryne wendtii ' Tropica'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'MI OYA'
Cryptocoryne willisi
Cryptocoryne petchii
Cryptocoryne lucens
Criptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne pontederifolia
Vesicularia montagnei 'Christmas Moss'
Vesicularia ferriei 'Weeping Moss'
Vesicularia dubyana
Nymphaea species "Green"
Microsorium pteropus”narrow leaf”
Myriophyllum sp.
Rotala rotundifolia 'Green'
Rotala rotundifolia 'Red'
Echinodorus "Red Rubin"
Echinodorus "Ozelot Green"
Echinodorus horemanii 'Green'
Echinodorus uruguayensis “minima”
Echinodorus uruguayensis
Echinodorus portoalegrensis
Echinodorus aschersonianus


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

*sigh* 
<dreams of a tank this awesome


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

*What a dream tank...*

This is an incredibly huge tank, and I love the plantwork and driftwood work and all of the plumbing that went into it.

Really the only part I dislike is the background. It's such an amazing tank, but the background just totally kills it for me...

I have a question though...

For some reason I have a hard time believing this thing is 3000cm long? Or am I on crack? Do you mean to mention millimeters?

It should be about 300cm x 100cm x 80cm.


----------



## jam (Apr 7, 2010)

background - a desire to client. 



benon said:


> It should be about 300cm x 100cm x 80cm.


Already corrected - sorry

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1041372-post38.html


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

This makes me wish I won the lotto....


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

*...*

"I'd like to order... 40 bags of amazonia II..."


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

> d like to order... 40 bags of amazonia II..."


 rofl

" um... i would like to order some ada styled rock! What over 2000 come on.


----------



## FishFarmer (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you hire a tanker to come fill it up for water changes?? HAHA

That thing is HUGE!!!! I can't wait to see it all grown and stocked with fish.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

jam said:


> Yes, of course. 41.89 lb


Nice! How long does the CO2 tank last you before it needs refilling? And what method do you use to diffuse the CO2 gas into the water?


----------



## jam (Apr 7, 2010)

I hope the cylinder will last for a year, and the diffusion here:
flow co2 reactor


----------



## teij_tseng (Mar 27, 2010)

1 word: OMFGWowwers (or however many words that is, the tanks just got in me in awe). That's an absolutely gorgeous tank and set up. I'm just hoping the person who's running it isn't using wellwater, there'd be no water for a while! Lol (probably won't be too bad trying to cook but have fun having no shower :hihi. Gorgeous though, just absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## SirKappa (Apr 19, 2010)

How do you plant/scape a tank of that size? Being 1 meter or .8 meters tall(not sure which one) do you actually go inside the tank? Or do you just hang over the edge off a ladder or something?

It's truly amazing. You turn our pipe dreams into a reality!


----------



## jam (Apr 7, 2010)

Height of 1 meter. work hard and interesting)

Within 10-12 days submit new photos.


----------



## jam (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## jam (Apr 7, 2010)

The client bought and landed fish


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

wow! The cardinals looks so nice. How many did the client buy?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I never thought I would say this about cardninals in an 800 gallon tank, but that tank looks crowded.


----------



## jam (Apr 7, 2010)

Tank made to order. We ourselves are in shock. The client bought and landed fish.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

teij_tseng said:


> I'm just hoping the person who's running it isn't using wellwater, there'd be no water for a while! Lol (probably won't be too bad trying to cook but have fun having no shower :hihi


I have well water, and somehow manage to fill a 600 gallon _and_ an800 gallon livestock tanks in one day, and still have plenty of water to take a shower. We've never run out of water...


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

jam said:


> Tank made to order. We ourselves are in shock. The client bought and landed fish.


So much for the aquascape... :icon_lol:

Beautiful tank before the invasion of the cardinals and even after the invasion it is a beautiful tank! Hopefully your filtration has no issue with 5000 cardinals... 

-Andrew


----------



## jam (Apr 7, 2010)

VadimShevchuk said:


> wow! The cardinals looks so nice. How many did the client buy?



Customer has purchased the fish in another firm.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Poor fish...:frown:


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice setup Jam!! The customer made a poor choice in livestock though. Hopefully you can talk some sense into them.


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

Note to self, this is what overstocking looks like. Love the tank, I never thought I would say this, but that is way to many fish for that monster of a tank.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

i concur

i could stock my whole tank with one fell swoop of a net


----------



## The Plantman (May 5, 2010)

jam said:


> Tank made to order. We ourselves are in shock. The client bought and landed fish.


That is a disgusting sight! I almost cried when I saw the Cardinal invasion. Customer is an idiot! I never would have thought a tank as beautiful as this could be ruined by a school of cardinals! Dude's got more money then brains! LOL


----------



## SHMaRiM (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats alot fo fish!


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Is the tank cycled? I would have thought it'd be hard to crash a tank that huge with a fish so small, but after seeing a wall of cardinals, I do believe it's possible...


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

That's like the Great Wall of Cardinals. Holy moly....


----------



## benon (Feb 18, 2010)

*sadf*

That is definitely, way too many fish...


----------



## The Plantman (May 5, 2010)

benon said:


> That is definitely, way too many fish...


For the first time ever, I hate Cardinals!


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you showing the customer reactions from this site? Surely they can see themselves that it's just too many...

I would have a school of _everything_ I could get my hands on, biotope be damned. That's one bigass tank! 



halcyon said:


> I hope its a great white shark. Or some dolphins or something.


I loled. Right on.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

It reminds me of the feeder goldfish tanks in pet stores. The client ruined the tank and was careless with a great fish.


----------



## jball1125 (Mar 9, 2010)

It was all going so well, I was sure this was going to be one of the most amazing tanks I ever saw and then the client decided to be extravegant and wipe out all of Russias cardinal stock and put them in his tank. 

Poor fish


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

He said 5000 in an earlier post


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

when I read 5000 I was hoping he accidentally added an extra "0"...500 cardinals would have been much nicer...hopefully we don't all see a large cardinal die-off


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Sometimes, more isn't better. 

Even if money is truly unlimited.

Impressive tank otherwise, I really like the furniture, how the lids above the tank open/close.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hopefully ALL of the cardinals dont die off. I also think some harlequin rasboras, von rios, lemon tetras, rummynose, etc, etc groups of as many small tetras and rasboras in groups of 12-15 would be way cooler for something this huge!


----------



## Kipley (Apr 24, 2010)

This is a beautiful tank, and if you are a collector of snowglobes, it would fulfill your wildest fantasy. It went from Aquarium to Snowglobe with blue/red snow in one awful move...

But please keep posting Jam, the owner may realize it doesn't look as good as imagined? 
Perhaps changes will happen.


----------



## The Plantman (May 5, 2010)

This thread just makes me mad for some reason.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm actually in shock. I was pretty scared to scroll down as I was reading people's posts in the page after this. Dang, that looks overstocked now.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

lmao wow wow wow lmao wow ...... crazy lol. My jaw dropped when I saw the first photo lol wowsersssss.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

jam said:


> The client bought and landed fish


Are there any plants in this tank, or just fish? WOW!!! Amazing! Please do keep these pics coming


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Just a word of warning... 

Let's keep things civil! This is an interesting thread, and we all want to continue along as this tank develops. You might not agree with what you see, but as the old saying goes -- if you have nothing nice to say...

If this turns into a name calling contest you know what will happen.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

It's such a beautiful tank. At least the owner can never say his cardinals do not school! Is this tank using any ferts at all?


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have to agree, no one should be calling people names ... lets not lower the classiness of this awesome site.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

imagine if they do a 50% water change, then all of the fish are stuck togather and they wont be able to move.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

They look like they are very close to the front glass ... I wonder how this tank looks with all those fish in there ... this client is going to go through a lot of food in a month lol anyone have a guess as to how many r in there? I don't think its 5000. maybe mid to high hundreds perhaps?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Holy moley. I literally laughed when I saw that pic of all this fish. I was like OMG haha. The plants and everything look great, though. I hope you got a bulk discount on those fish.

On a side note, when I first saw this thread a month or so ago, I was watching the 60 minutes about the richest man in Russia, though, I _highly_ doubt this is he, it was a strange coincidence.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

VadimShevchuk said:


> imagine if they do a 50% water change, then all of the fish are stuck togather and they wont be able to move.


Who's changing 400 gallons at one time


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

I think 2-3 bags woulda been plenty, but once they arrived, what choice was there? They had to put them in for now right? I'm betting they're finding homes for most as we speakroud:


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

^ Way to think positively! Where in the world would you even order that many cardinals at one time? I wonder if the person taking the order asked what he was planning to do with that many fish?


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

WOW.... Overdose on the fish! Everything is great though.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful tank, but i do have to agree- that's quite a few cardinals! I definitely wouldn't put that many in... even in an 800-gallon aquarium.

I think it would be much cooler having about half as many tetras, because then you'd be able to see them move around the tank in a giant school.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

That is just about the coolest overstocked tank I have ever seen. Great great great work Jam!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Wasserpest said:


> Just a word of warning...
> 
> Let's keep things civil! This is an interesting thread, and we all want to continue along as this tank develops. You might not agree with what you see, but as the old saying goes -- if you have nothing nice to say...
> 
> If this turns into a name calling contest you know what will happen.


You plant head!
There I said it.
:icon_mrgr

After the cards grow out, they can be sold or some might also die off, depends a lot on the batch quality from the vendor. Also, after you pack the tank more with weeds, you will only see about 1/2 the fish.

I've seen much higher loading, my own tank has 200 in a 180, but I also have this X2 in total fish biomass as catfish and maybe 500 RCS.

It just looks more obvious in this pic.

Need more plants and wood in the tank!!!




Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Once the plants grow out, it won't look so crazy. 

Years ago I had ~150 in a 60 and they looked great.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Tom's post makes a lot of sense. Cards are one of those "over order and hope a reasonable amount survive" type of thing.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

jam said:


> Customer has purchased the fish in another firm.


Well, a "classic" customer not following the advice of the service(your company). At least they did not buy 500 of 10 different species of fishroud:

Or 50 Oscars.......

If you can trim and top the plants, add more etc, that would be a good idea at this point. I'd suggest that the client feed the fish 3-4 x a day Tetra Color flake and frozen Brine(1x a day) , live brine maybe 1-2x a week with vitamin added to the brine.

This will fatten them up and weed out the weak fish.
More plants will help reduce other issues.

Some nice branchy wood would be nice to add. Just make sure you can still get in to prune easily. Hardscape materials reduce the amount of work pruning. Also, Java fern, Bolbitus, etc, are less work and can be attached to the driftwood/branches etc.

Then lower light. 

Low light makes CO2 easier, makes the dosing easier and importantly, keeps clients from meddling and making large mistakes that lead to tank full of dead fish Make sure they are fully aware of the risk and not to blame you if things go bad later.

Some clients look for others to blame when it's their own fault, while you might need the account and the $$$, often they screw you in the end. Just be careful:icon_wink

Anyone that's done this for a few years knows this type of client.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

hmm, I wonder if plantbrain has any personal experience with something like this? :hihi:


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Haha, sounds like maybe... Thanks for the fresh perspective Tomroud:


----------



## Saylor (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow, nice large tank! Looks good, can't wait to see more.

It'll be crazy during feeding time though!!!


----------



## jam (Apr 7, 2010)

plantbrain said:


> Some nice branchy wood would be nice to add. Just make sure you can still get in to prune easily. Hardscape materials reduce the amount of work pruning. Also, Java fern, Bolbitus, etc, are less work and can be attached to the driftwood/branches etc.Regards,Tom Barr


Thanks Tom for your interest. Driftvood add in August.


Thanks to all who are interested in our projects summary. =) Sedeny Cardinals will be added to the tank discus. (This is only for the better) Adding discus autumn.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

jam said:


> Thanks Tom for your interest. Driftvood add in August.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who are interested in our projects summary. =) Sedeny Cardinals will be added to the tank discus. (This is only for the better) Adding discus autumn.


By then a lot of the cardinals will either be dead or large enough to remove some and sell. I do not think they will end up with even 2000-3000 of them at the end of all this when they add the discus. 

This might give you some ideas:
This is a 450 Gal:

















This is a 1600 Gallon tank, or 2x as large with 1000 Cardinals.



















These are old pics, the new ones which I have not gotten to are much much better.

I think you really have to account for client's who will make mistakes and make the aquarium a mess. They are generally much more concerned with fish than plants. Over the next 1-4 years, they will really come to like the plants.

So there is an evolution for the clients.
They change and come to appreciate the plants and design, scape much more.

The same is true for most planted aquarist.




Regards
Tom Barr


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

you know.....when i was younger........(last week) i dreamed of being a superhero....


now........i want to be like Tom...


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

rountreesj said:


> you know.....when i was younger........(last week) i dreamed of being a superhero....
> 
> 
> now........i want to be like Tom...


He has the best job in the world!roud:


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

hahaha....+1 for me as well



rountreesj said:


> you know.....when i was younger........(last week) i dreamed of being a superhero....
> 
> 
> now........i want to be like Tom...


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

Tom,

Do you have any threads on these tanks/set-ups?



plantbrain said:


> By then a lot of the cardinals will either be dead or large enough to remove some and sell. I do not think they will end up with even 2000-3000 of them at the end of all this when they add the discus.
> 
> This might give you some ideas:
> This is a 450 Gal:
> ...


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

chase127 said:


> Who's changing 400 gallons at one time


Some people get 800 gallon tanks so they can scale up the fish size accordingly


----------



## cott (May 26, 2007)

It's an awesome tank regardless. I'm sure the customer will be changing some of his stock as we all do after having a tank for awhile. Great thread, jam.


----------



## jam (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I was just about to ask how this tank was going, and I see you updated it. It's amazing to see that the cards are still going strong with high numbers! Very cool. The filtration on this tank must be incredible. The plant growth looks awesome, too.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Your tank looks amazing


----------



## gogreen (Sep 18, 2008)

Holy cardinals batman!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

The 'Merican way. LOL.

That's still a ton of tetras! They all look healthy though, which is good.


----------



## HX67 (Jul 15, 2010)

What a great tank and accessories.

I would love to see a vid of feeding the monster...


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

just my opinion, but it seems that many cardinals resembles a swarm of locus and not a school of fish. This doesn't give it a peaceful relaxing appearance. I have put in 1/3 of them and added some other types of slightly larger fish.

I do really like the layout and plants.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If that's what your client likes to see, more power to them! I agree with everyone else, it's too busy for me even despite my own love of big schools of Cardinals- but beauty is in the eye of the beholder!

I do like the way the plant mass is filling in, though I'd personally go with some taller background plants (Like a row of Vals) to fill things in a little more. Just my personal taste.


----------



## jam (Apr 7, 2010)

This is not the final version. Plants still grow. fish a lot, but it does not depend on me...


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 17, 2009)

Any chance you have a video of this tank? I would love to see that huge school of cardinals swimming about. I'm sure the pics do not to them justice.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

wow, that is something. looks like something you see in movies, when thousands of fish all swim together


----------



## PlantFanatic (Jul 20, 2010)

The owner of that tank must be a millionaire or something!


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Please post a video if you can, of them feeding. Must be nice in person!


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

This is incredible!


----------



## jam (Apr 7, 2010)

AkCrimson said:


> Any chance you have a video of this tank? I would love to see that huge school of cardinals swimming about. I'm sure the pics do not to them justice.



Yes, of course. During the next time will make the video.


----------



## Mistyjr (Jul 26, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow that is absolutely stunning. :O


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

Man... and I complain about the price of _two_ bags of Aquasoil... :biggrin: 

Very Nice.. very very nice.


----------



## Captivate05 (Feb 23, 2010)

I spot an cool pair of cats in there :icon_smil


----------



## The_Finglonger (Jun 21, 2010)

subscribed.  +1 on awesome big tank


----------



## hani (Oct 1, 2007)

any update?


----------



## asiansensation2000 (Nov 18, 2007)

tuffgong said:


> It's such a beautiful tank. At least the owner can never say his cardinals do not school! Is this tank using any ferts at all?


Oh my god! I'm rolling on the floor...my side hurts. I'm dyin' here! 

I could sure you a few of those cardinals in my tank. There hard to find 'round here....cause they're over there!

I'm sure the owner knows of his mistake....please give him a break. Besides the cards...your tank is just gorgeous.


----------



## guppygolucky (Nov 9, 2009)

Captivate05 said:


> I spot an cool pair of cats in there :icon_smil


I think there are a few more than just a pair. In the 2nd or 3rd pic they are on the front glass. I think 4-5?

oh...BTW...HOLY CRAP that's a HUGE tank! I agree with you all, very nice fauna, a little overkill on the cardinals, BUT to each his/her own.


----------



## AquaNorth (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree with the holy crap batman, and the WOW that alot of cardinals. Awesome Job!!!


----------



## Cynth (Sep 11, 2010)

::: fanning self :::: I need a moist towelette and a cigarette after looking at this thread.


----------



## farmhand (Jun 25, 2009)

Cynth said:


> ::: fanning self :::: I need a moist towelette and a cigarette after looking at this thread.


LOL (This was comic relief after seeing this thread for the first time.)


----------



## PaulG (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow what a tank!

I LOVE cardinals but.......that's too much even for me. 1/3 would look fantastic.


----------



## hani (Oct 1, 2007)

any new pictures?


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

That's one heck of a tank you got there. How much do make annually to purchase all this. Even with my higher than more salary, I'm not able to purchase what you have!

I could swim in there .. lol


----------



## sam22sam (Nov 9, 2010)

Monster Tank!!! Waiting to see the tank fill up with plants and also the discuss in there!!

Please post pics and update!!! Thanks!!! :icon_smil


----------



## GelCast (Apr 8, 2010)

Wish I was an oscar living in that Tank.....


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

to many cardnals!!!!!! lol i would have done amaybe 15-20 congo tetras and 100 asian rummynose


----------

